# Leg issues



## spirit1215 (Mar 11, 2014)

To kinda help understand the problem, I was rounding the third barrel in one of my lessons and I messed my guy up. He did his best but I smacked my shin against the barrel. I kinda just smiled and kept on riding. That was my first mistake...
I got home to alot of blood in my jeans, major swelling and I should have gotten stitches but considering the wound was a few hours old all ready, not sure if it would have helped. My mom still took me to the ER to see that I cracked the bone all the way. It's not broken but I would have to do surgery to repair it. 
However, the DR said that I could go on without surgery and if it gets worse or I have the time for the recovery, we can do it then. So I'm just gonna see how it goes...
The gash is pretty much healed now(nasty scar but oh well I guess lol) and I'm back into my conditioning outside of horses. Even working on the farm and riding the horses isn't a problem thankfully! Getting off though...that's awful. I always carry pain meds because of that specific time lol
What can I do to help with the pain? Like any strengthening exercises? Any thing I can eat/drink that will help it? I drink a bunch of milk all ready lol That and water mostly. Getting off is the only issue I'm having with my leg, I go to the gym even and it doesn't hurt. Any advice?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Can you just dismount from the other side?


----------

